# Any whitebass report



## BigQ

any whitebass report at fremont??


----------



## BFG

I betcha it'll be on like donkey kong by the end of the week. Caught one and saw some others yesterday in the Maumee.


----------



## Brian.Smith

They won't be in full swing till the mid of May.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

A few its slow


----------



## BigQ

Caught about 30 white bass yesterday...Fished from 7:00a to about noon it rained that morning. Still did good in the rain the bite is starting to pickup.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

It shut down today... Low water-Low fish.... 2


----------



## BigQ

Wow...I hope it pickup again soon. but it was real nice yesterday.


----------



## BigQ

North where you fish at???

I fished downtown on the rock by the bridge


----------



## woodysoutdoors

Hi all, we left home at 3am and got to fremont just in time for the rain. we decided to find a place to eat breakfast and then fish. we found a place called Billy's (I think) it was nice. the service was incredible! kinda expensive but wow the portions show why. 

anyway, we fished on and off all day long. 1 white bass, 2 perch (I think) my 7 yr old got a catfish, I caught a 5 lb carp (my 1st!) a sucker, a blue gill, hmm I think that's it. none the less we had a blast. 

I have to say this is my fav place to fish. I really enjoy the scenery and the people there are so friendly. There was a moment when my 10 yr old and I needed some assistance getting our fish off the hook and 3 guys stopped and helped us. TY who ever you are! Everyone is always so nice to us when we go there. we go once a year for the last 3 yrs. for the white bass. we went early this year. last year we had no luck but the year before we had a lot of luck.
"the female of wildwoody's"


----------



## Bling

Billys has great food. The owners are great friends of ours. It's the closest thing to eating in your own kitchen. Pull a stool up at the counter and talk to the sweat cook next time you're there.


----------



## woodysoutdoors

will do that. we got a business card while there. we have a company website and we try to talk about our adventures and we wanted to mention Billy's in the story. any time we find a "mom and pop" type place to eat we like to mention them. it was the only place we could find that was a nice sit down family place...other than a bob evans.

I like the sign they had on the wall..The queen is not taking an audiance today.

You should have seen the size of the hamburger. my daughter could not eat it all. I bet it was as big as the plate. I had to cut it in 4 pieces. she loved it.

I had breakfast and well so did everyone else. I heard a guy sitting in front of us say that Billy's has the best pancakes in the town. I tatsed my other daughter's pancakes and they were real good!


----------



## Bling

Did you guys see the picture on Gary's website of the 3 guys and a boat load of WB's??? That's just idiotic right there. What are 3 guys going to do with all those fish?? And you know that's not the only time they will be fishing. I definitely agree there should be a daily bag limit. Some are just abusing it and don't even care. Ok, I'll get off my soap box now. I just don't get people like that!!!


----------



## Juan More Fish

Wheres billys?
We always go north for white bass.
Is itat fremont or maummee?
Thanks


----------



## woodysoutdoors

fremont. 
Billy's Restaurant

413 W. State St.
Fremont, OH 43420
419-334-9169

Hours:

Monday - Sunday

6:00 am - 2:00 pm

Closed Tuesday

http://www.sanduskycounty.org/fremontrestaurants.htm


----------



## BFG

> Did you guys see the picture on Gary's website of the 3 guys and a boat load of WB's???


Pretty sure that picture is from a few years ago...but I 100% agree with you that there needs to be a limit...

I see guys walking out with 200+ between them all the time. No way are they cleaning/eating all those fish...and half of 'em look spoiled anyways..


----------



## toledoeyebanger

mmmmmmm, spoiled white bass my favorite
here is a copy of the picture from the maumee tackle web site


----------



## Rivercrazy

I called Ron`s store on that one. They are from a past season. Now that is a dandy picture.


----------



## WeekendWarrior

Rivercrazy said:


> I called Ron`s store on that one.



Ron - Do you mean Gary? 

I think you have him confused with the Ron "the Troller"


----------



## Rivercrazy

WeekendWarrior said:


> Ron - Do you mean Gary?
> 
> I think you have him confused with the Ron "the Troller"


Yes Warrior, I had a brain fart. I meant Gary. Not the other guy with the big Ugly Stick!


----------



## Hoosier Daddy

Anyone find it ironic that their website has this pic and then has a diatribe on protecting the white bass?


Me thinks they speak out of both sides of their mouth.


----------



## WeekendWarrior

Rivercrazy said:


> Yes Warrior, I had a brain fart. I meant Gary. Not the other guy with the big Ugly Stick!


Glad you cleared that up!! Almost needed to ask him for an autograph!


----------



## fishingfoolBG

Hoosier Daddy said:


> Anyone find it ironic that their website has this pic and then has a diatribe on protecting the white bass?
> 
> 
> Me thinks they speak out of both sides of their mouth.


I was thinking the same thing, he wants a limit on the WB but then he posts the picture of all those WB. hmmm


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

To get back on subject the run has slowed dramatically.... In Fremont that is if anyone wants more info shoot me a pm


----------



## tmorrow

fished fremont yesterday 28th for about 5 hrs 2-3 miles north of downtown caught around 40 all good size lots of females. one over 16in. if weather holds off, this weekend should be very good.


----------



## KWILSON512

Hey guys,
Any updates and if possible could you guys post the link to the site your talking about? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fishingfoolBG

Here ya go 

http://www.maumeetackle.net/


----------



## Bling

Figured the picture wasn't from this year. If So I might have to take a sick day. I took Gary posting the picture saying these kinds of catches were hurting the population. They're fun but detrimental to our resources. Man is it fun to catch 50+in no time. I practice C&R though because I HATE the taste of fish so it doesn't matter if I catch 1 or 100.


----------



## woodysoutdoors

Here is another site that we check often. If you call the # you can get pretty much daily updates.

http://www.sanduskycounty.org/fishing_spring_run_updates.htm

we were debating on going again this week end and fishing between the bridges. It's so far to drive for us that I just don't know. we were there last sat but it is my fav place to fish.

Husband said maybe go to the ohio river.

If you had a choice where would you all go sat? fremont (4 hr drive) or ohio river (1 1/2 hr drive) one way that is.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Hey we know Bernie from Anglers Supply
wondered if she ever did much reporting on the web...
thanks for the site woodsy
tmorrow were you in a boat today 29th?


----------



## BigQ

Did anyone fish for white bass at fremont today??


----------



## thechamp316

BigQ said:


> Did anyone fish for white bass at fremont today??


me and my friend caught 47 total today....


----------



## BigQ

I heard the bite was good today at fremont....Any comment!


----------



## legendaryyaj

I dont know how it could be when it looks like chocolate milk and with all this rain. I was there Monday and it wasnt even fishable.


----------



## Ddog0587

ill tell ya wht i stopped by for 45 min n caught 20+ fish and saw and elderly couple leave with 150+. and elderly gentleman next to me was nailing them on nearly everycast. what a day!!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

It was good yesterday
Ddog I may have seen that guy and I might of even been fishing next to you...
The water is on the rise and its just going to get muddier.
Should be good mon or tues but even then sounds like more rain so idk...
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/rt


----------



## themancomesaround77

All these years I've been under the impression that White Bass sight feed and that if they couldn't see your lure or bait that you couldn't catch them...I've made the trip up to Fremont some years and the water is muddy and I didn't catch not one White Bass, snagged some big shad but that was it...if the water is as muddy as I've heard up there how are you catching them?


----------



## BFG

It is muddy...at least it was on Wednesday. The forecast isn't calling for more rain around here until Sunday now...so tomorrow may be pretty good. Funny how tight-lipped everyone got...LOL

I've had good success with paddle-tail jigs and spinners in the mud.

You are correct..they are sight feeders...had a tough time on Wednesday evening in the Maumee even with the above tackle. Water was dingy though..not ideal by any means. 

It'll get better...


----------



## legendaryyaj

Water was muddy Monday. 

I dont know how people are catching them either at all this week. I doubt the water cleared up Tuesday and it rained Wednesday. This baffles me.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

It's getting worse this will be a bad weekend 
water has gone up a foot and a half in 6hrs


----------



## gotwipers

so what are you guys thinking about monday. if water is that bad i will save the gas!


----------



## ur full of crappie

So are u guys sayin to save my gas? I'm coming all the way from columbus
i dont have to kill them, but a small cooler will do. suppose to be nice there tomorrow, did u huys get rain today?


----------



## thechamp316

i was there yesterday and they were killing the white bass....didnt go today, but i will be there tomorrow morning...probably all day....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

It was alot worse today...


----------



## PhotoGuy513

I guess its really muddy huh?? :-(

GRRR


----------



## PhotoGuy513

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> It was alot worse today...


how many did you get?


----------



## legendaryyaj

This report is just for Fremont correct?

If so ,for you guys making the trip, take the extra 30 min and head to Maumee. I went from Maumee to Sandusky back to Maumee Monday when I came. Maumee was a lot clearer than Fremont. With all this rain though, im sure both will be blown out.


----------



## BigQ

I went to fremont on saturday caught a cooler fill....Did anyone go today??


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

No waters way too high!!!!


----------



## TurkGrave

Big Q glad to hear you got a good number. Plan to give it a try Thursday or Friday try to let the river clear up a little. Hopefully the rain Wed misses NW Ohio. NorthSouthFisherman how long does it take the Sandusky to clear up with it up so high...you think better fishing for later this week?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

TurkGrave said:


> It all depends on the weather... pm sent/recieved


----------



## sliderville

I went up today , 4hrs.. It was very slow for most.What I saw being caught were mainly white perch. Bernie said they tore them up yesterday. Story of my life. lol. Good luck guys.


----------



## turko

Is the water muddy in fremont? Looking forward to the trip tomorrow.Am showers reported. Hopefully I can catch a few.Plan on staying a couple days.With the gas prices and a 2 hour trip


----------



## BigQ

Turko, I think tomorrow might be a wash out....Water still muddy...I'm going to try one day next week....Saturday mind be good.


----------



## turko

Thanks Big Q


----------



## BigQ

If anyone go out today at fremont can you please give me an update.
thank


----------



## BFG

I called the one tackle shop over there and got the recorded message that said fishing was not good, but that the water seemed to be dropping, and that the fish were there...and it should take off soon again.


----------



## BigQ

Thank ,BFG...I need to fish bad...lol...Going to try for one day next week.


----------



## BFG

I would think this afternoon might be good....


----------



## BigQ

I think the bite is back on at fremont.


----------



## carterfish

trolled bresslers close to shore with an orange thunderstick hammered them friday night from 8 till 11


----------



## noweight

Bite is on at Fremont. Big time.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

It was not today though
water got higher and muddier
SUCKS


----------



## turko

Tough weekend fishing for whitebass.Had to fish on bottom with floating jigs.The white perch hit pretty well.More of them than whitebass.Driving 2 hours I'll take the perch,and the few whitebass we caught.

How long are the whitebass in fremont? I heard from one person until the middle of june.I would like to make another trip with gas prices...hmmm


----------



## smithjp

terrible day today...water was a little high and extrmemly muddy next weekend will be good with the weather looking nice


----------



## BigQ

Turko, I heard the whitebass are in fremont until the end of May....I might be wrong....I'm going on tuesday& saturday....will let you all know how i did if some of you do not go.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Idk what you guys are talking bout this weekend was kicka$$ 
I'll post pics later


----------



## BFG

My son and I fished for about 90 minutes on Saturday at Roger Young park. He caught one right near the shore on the first cast, but we never bumped another the rest of the time there. 

Guys across from us were getting them good with tight-lined minnows on the bottom. 

Water was muddy and moving along pretty good for the Sandusky. 

Didn't see many fish caught in our area, but I wanted to keep my son away from the Downtown area to avoid the congestion. 

Good to get out with him again. We'll hit it later this week, hopefully with more success.


----------



## BigQ

I'll be there tomorrow...Hope i kick butt.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Sunday the river was a little less packed 
















Caught this eye!








Saved another bird!








Dad got a 16' F.O.


----------



## turko

Thanks BigQ, I'm 2 hrs away and love fishing for the white bass.I want to make one more trip Possibly Sunday But I want the weather to be right.Any info is really appreciated.Keep getting them


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

The river is on the rise again for some reason?
Wont be good for a day or 2


----------



## tjj_440

Hey everyone I will be coming up to fremont wednesday which is the 21st and would really like to hear someone say that the water will clear up some by then. We have been planning this trip for four weeks and everytime we get ready to leave we hear that the water is either up or murky so we havent made it up yet. This is probably the last days I will get off for a while so I would love to hear someone say that the water will have cleared up some by wed. This will be my first trip up there to fish and it will be my grandfathers last so I would atleast like to make it one time before he decides to hang up the yearly tradition of going up to fremont and catching loads of white bass. Any daily reports between now and wednesday would be greatly appreciated and thanks for all the info you all have already shared.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

tt
bring minnows
It wont be bad the water has crested
ill be going tonight ill post a report


----------



## tjj_440

Awsome, I just got a call from my grandfather and he had talked to someone up there and they said everything looked good so we will be heading up in the morning. I am excited and looking forward to it. good luck tonight and let us know how you do!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Ok today was...

OK slow for most people but we managed about 40

I saw one guy with more he was wading in b/t the bridges-he had a whole basket full.

Water is muddier then expected but should be clearing daily. It is about 6in high and the fish are everywhere.

I got a few nice females one being 15 and 3/4in almost Fo 
GOOD LUCK 
NSOF


----------



## BigQ

Okay here my update..went to fremont today caught a string full and a cooler full...it was 3 of us...fish on the rock and the wall from 9:00a to 4:00p..did not wanted to leave...lol...going back on saturday...good luck everyone..


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Hey Q were u fishing closer to state street or by the RR bridge?
We hardly saw anyone catching fish 
Good Job


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

themancomesaround77 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knows or thinks that the Sandusky will clear up before the end of the run or whether the entire WB run will be in muddy water?...and if you think the river will clear up please, please, let me know when you think that might happen...lol...I've been making the trip up to fish them at Maumee and have done pretty well but I am realizing that I prefer the Sandusky but I'd like to have decent conditions to make the trip up again...thanks...catch 'em all...



It should deff be clear by the weekend but it will be SUPER PACKED!!!!!
Dont think waders either they'll be just as bad or worse

Hopefully it will be good
Good Luck


----------



## KWILSON512

I also went up today (wednesday), Fished from 7 am to about 8 pm. The day started off slow for me but it got crazy for me from around 4-6 pm between the bridges on the Roger Young side of the river. 3 of us left with 4 coolers full and a stringer full. Sounds exessive but I wont be able to make it up anyomre this year due to a back surgery scheduled next week.

Oh...I was throwing 1/8 oz. jigs with minnows under a float. Colors were white, chartruesse and black. get BIG minnows if possible! They worked way better than the small ones.


----------



## fshnfreak

thinkin about heading up to fremont today for a lil white bass action anyone have any suggestions as to where i should fish. im shore bound due to the waders being so full of leaks they arent really waders anymore. thanks


----------



## BigQ

I'll be there saturday early so i can get me a dot.


----------



## BigQ

I was by the bridge.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

It was good today


----------



## Slogdog

Two of us caught 150 today from 5 till 9 between the bridges. Threw about half back for size. If you want to get out there this year you better get out soon. This is about as good as it gets with the recent weather.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Yea we got about 300 yesterday for 3 of us
Threw them all back


----------



## knightwinder

How do they compare to other fish you guys might eat?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Check the other thread already posted in this forum knightwinder

Today from what I hear sucked!
THE RUN IS OVER!


----------



## Tennessee

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Check the other thread already posted in this forum knightwinder
> 
> Today from what I hear sucked!
> THE RUN IS OVER!


There is no way the run is over, they will still be in there until the second week of June, was up there last Sun-Tuesday and caught 5 coolers full, my buddy is up there now and even though every one and their mother is up there he still is filling coolers


----------



## BigQ

The run is not over yet...We have about 2 week left...Did anyone go today can i have an update.


----------



## BigQ

How was the caught this weekend & hoilday


----------



## Tall cool one

fished sat and there were still a lot of fish in. Saw many 8' stringers full of fish. The fish look rough though. All beat up /w torn fins,red mouths,missing scales and no fight,avg size was 10-12",TC1


----------



## BigQ

Thank for the update tall cool one..


----------



## PhotoGuy513

Tall cool one said:


> fished sat and there were still a lot of fish in. Saw many 8' stringers full of fish. The fish look rough though. All beat up /w torn fins,red mouths,missing scales and no fight,avg size was 10-12",TC1


I was a witness to that.. fun fish tho... my fav for sure!

HEY TC1, wheres my sandwitch MAN??? lol


----------



## BigQ

any caught update...I'm going to try and go on monday any place special i should fish??


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Its about over and after this rain the water has skyrocketed
You will have to find a lucky spot for fish good luck


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Maumee river is still at summer normal levels (as of this post). White Bass are still spawning here.


----------



## fishingfoolBG

Maumee river is in nice conditions right now. BigQ if you have the chance to fish the maumee i would. The WB are still in there pretty thick and most likely you would walk away with a bucket full. fishingfoolbg


----------



## Bucket Mouth

naturalresource.com graphs the water level at 583.6 as of this post, and it hasnt crested yet (3.6 ft above summer norms). That is borderline for fishing depending on where you go. Stay to the high water fishing spots in downtown Maumee and you will probably be ok. Your options will be limited.


----------



## fishingfoolBG

Man the river went up alot lastnight with that havey rain we had. if it doesn't rain anyone it should been fine in a week. heres the advanced Hydrologic grath that also gives the rivers level. 

http://newweb.erh.noaa.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=cle&gage=wtvo1&view=1,1,1,1,1,1


----------



## legendaryyaj

I went to Maumee today and its in horrible condition. I was at Buttonwood area and I dont see how the Maumee Tackle site can say its the clearest its been when I was there earlier in the season and it was way better than today. Clarity was about an inch if that.

I headed back to Fremont and even with the high water, the bite was at its best and Ive been there every week coming from Akron.


----------



## ledslinger

We (almost) got bored catching them on fly in the detroit river on 5/31---clousers and a bunch on crease flies---catch em til your arms get tired. You'll need a michigan license.


----------



## Bling

legendaryyaj said:


> I went to Maumee today and its in horrible condition. I was at Buttonwood area and I dont see how the Maumee Tackle site can say its the clearest its been when I was there earlier in the season and it was way better than today. Clarity was about an inch if that.
> 
> I headed back to Fremont and even with the high water, the bite was at its best and Ive been there every week coming from Akron.


The report was from the 31st BEFORE all the water drained in the river from the big storm that went through.


----------



## legendaryyaj

Bling said:


> The report was from the 31st BEFORE all the water drained in the river from the big storm that went through.


The report was given that morning and I went that night. Report said the river wasnt affected at all from the rain that came through thats why I made the trip. Unless it rained all of a sudden on my trip there I have no idea. I read it the night of the 31st and headed out at midnight. I know it didnt rain from the time report was given and when I left for Maumee that night.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

My post was on 5/31 at 2:50pm. I JUST checked the real time water height when I made my post about the levels being at the summer norms. Gary's updates always come at like 5:30 or 6 am of the date he lists. 

We got a bunch of rain overnight on 5/30-5/31. The water heighth isnt usually dictated by the rain we get, but rather the rain in Indiana where the feeder creeks balloon. It can take 12-14 hours for the water levels to swell here based on what kinda rain Ft. Wayne gets.

Check the real time stuff and you'll be much better off. Gary isn't lying about the water to get guys to the river. It's too easy to cross-check his info and he doesn't want to be branded as full of crap.


----------



## BigQ

What the update at fremont??...I heard that the fish was biting good today is that true.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Yup for the 12 people that were down there


----------



## legendaryyaj

BigQ said:


> What the update at fremont??...I heard that the fish was biting good today is that true.


Yes it was good but Sunday was even better. They bit all day, not just the morning and evening bite. Sadly we didn start fishing til late and had to leave at noon to head home.


----------



## BigQ

What going on in fremont??? any caught update


----------



## legendaryyaj

I made the long trip today only to be disappointed. River is up high and real muddy. It was unfishable. I think the run might be over but we'll see once it clears up.


----------



## BigQ

Let me know if the run is over.... or where did the white bass move to.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Its over this heat will push them out
They're going to sandusky bay then out to roaming the lake


----------



## BigQ

Do you think any white bass is at marblehead???


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Dad said they were tryin it the other day with the chuggers idk if they were gettin em

I know they were washed up dead alot around PIB


----------



## BigQ

Can anyone tell me where i can fish for white bass????


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

We tore them up out in the boat the other day when they were hittin minnows on the top. All were 14in.+ :B East of Kellys
Try the piers


----------

